# 2016 Matagorda BIG 5 Offshore Fishing Tournament



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Back again is the 2016 Matagorda BIG 5 Offshore Fishing Tournament. Looking forward to seeing everyone back again for good times, camaraderie and a chance to win some prizes and money. Thanks again to our team of sponsors that make it happen each and every year.

2016 Matagorda BIG 5 Offshore Fishing Tournament
Matagorda Harbor, Matagorda Texas
August 12-13, 2016 (1 day tournament)
Entry fee- $250 per boat

No check out! Boats can leave from Galveston, Freeport, Sargent, Matagorda and Port Oconnor.

*CALCUTTA:* 5 Fish Captains choice (See rules)
Pays 1st thru 3rd place 50%,30%,20%
Calcutta Insurance- $200 each boat

********NEW FOR 2016********
*25 FT AND UNDER BOAT CLASS*
*$500 flat fee*
*Same Calcutta fish as open division*
*Pays 1st thru 3rd*
*$$$$$$ There will be added sponsorship money to this class $$$$$$*
*(Teams may choose to compete in open class if they wish)*

*$6,000 in ADDED PRIZE MONEY*
*$2,225 added to the JUNIOR ANGLER CATEGORY*

*SIDE POTS:* $200 EACH POT PER BOAT- Pays 60%-40%
KINGFISH
LING
DOLPHIN
BARRACUDA
GROUPER
LADY ANGLER- $200 EACH LADY
AMBERJACK
BONITO
SNAPPER (OTHER THAN RED)
JUNIOR ANGLER- NO FEE

*The BEST CASH SPONSORS AROUND:*
MIKE RIZZUTO-$500
TARP DEPOT-$1500
DARRYL ELLIOTT-$1000
BUSHA BOAT WORKS-$500
JEROMEY TURNER FAMILY-$500
RENCON CONSTRUCTION-$500
JOSH DIVIN/TEAM CASH CALL-$500
ENERGY ACCESS SOLUTIONS LLC-$1000

*The BEST PRODUCT SPONSORS AROUND:*
BISON COOLERS
WET SOUNDS MARINE AUDIO
FISHING TACKLE UNLIMITED
BREAKWATER MARINE ELECTRONICS
HOOK SPIT PERFORMANCE RODS
ICEHOLE COOLERS
JB OFFSHORE TACKLE
BLACKFIN RODS
PELAGIC GEAR.COM
PLASHLIGHTS
TUF LINE BRAIDED LINE
ACCURATE REELS
OCEAN TAMER MARINE GRADE BEAN BAGS
TEXAS BLUEWATER MAFIA

*New rules for 2016 BIG 5- Only 1 fish per species shall be weighed in for Calcutta.*

*Choice of BIG 5 fish are:*
*LING*
*KING*
*DOLPHIN*
*BARRACUDA*
*BLACKFIN TUNA*
*WAHOO*
*BONITA*
*AMBERJACK*
*JACK CREAVELLE*
*SNAPPER OTHER THAN RED SNAPPER*

Tournament website is being updated with new tournament brochures, pictures from the 2015 season and results of the 2015 tournaments.

www.matagordabluewater.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Website*

Our website has been updated with the 2015 tournament results, downloadable forms, etc.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Headed to the Houston Boat Show today dropping off some tournament brochures . You can pick them up at the below tournament sponsors booths:

Russelure
Texas Bluewater Mafia
Snapper Slapper/Hooks Plus
Plashlights
AMI/Charter Lakes Marine Insurance
Hookspit


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Like the new format Mark. I'm weighing barracuda, jack fish, bonita (that would be the awe inspiring trash can slam) and maybe a kingfish if I can remember how to catch one. Like the 25 and under category set up too.


----------



## Blue Fury (Nov 5, 2006)

Love that there is a 25' and under category


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Blue Fury said:


> Love that there is a 25' and under category


We have been getting many people saying the exact same thing. Hope to have a lot of 25ft and under teams competing this year.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Pelagic*

Back for 2016 is Pelagic Gear as a sponsor of the 2016 Matagorda BIG 5 Offshore Tournament. Pelagic are makers of high performance fishing clothing accessories for offshore enthusiast everywhere.

Thank you PELAGIC for the continued support....

www.pelagicgear.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Next up is the ORIGINAL BIG 5 Offshore Tournament in Matagorda, August 12-13.

Always a great tournament!


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Mike Rizzuto $500 sponsor*

Thank you to tournament angler and tournament sponsor Mike Rizzuto for your $500 sponsorship for the BIG 5.

Your $500 will be added prize money for a selected side pot


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Blackfin Rods is in.......*

Blackfin Rods out of Florida is in for the 2016 BIG 5. Blackfin rods have been a sponsor the the past 2 years. Glad to have y'all on board.

www.blackfinrods.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Hookspit Offshore Rods*

For those who haven't checked them out already, please check out the offshore series at Hookspit Rods. Very impressive! Hookspit is in thier 2nd year of sponsorship for the BIG 5 Offshore Tournanent.

Thanks Hookspit for the support!!

www.hookspit.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Tarp Depot= $1500 sponsor*

Fred Pyle from the Tarp Depot is a good friend and is a 2016 sponsor of the Original BIG 5 Offshore Tournament. Fred is a $1000 sponsor for the Junior Angler category and also a $500 sponsor of a selected side pot. Thanks very much Fred and The Tarp Depot!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*$1000 Sponsor*

Energy Access Solutions has stepped up again and is a $1000 junior angler sponsor of the Matagorda BIG 5. Thanks Barrett Dietz for the support man!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Daryl Elliott*

Daryl Elliott , owner of Poco Playa in Matagorda is not only a great tournament host, but is also a dedicated tournanent sponsor. Daryl is in for $1000 to be added to a selected side pot.

Thanks Daryl and Poco Playa for the continued support.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Ocean-Tamer*

Frank from Ocean Tamer Marine Grade Bean Bag Chairs is again supporting the Matagorda BIG 5 Offshore tournament. For the best marine grade bean bag chairs for your boat, check out Ocean-Tamer.

www.ocean-tamer.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Busha Boat Works*

Tim from Busha Boat Works in Bay City has been a sponsor for a long time and is in again as a $500 sponsor of the BIG 5 Offshore Tournament. This will be added to a selected side pot.

thanks Tim!!


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Amberjack*

Since Amberjack season will remain closed several teams have asked if we are replacing Amberjack with another species. We have decided to not add another fish to the big 5 list of fish.

Here is the list of eligible big 5 fish that can be used :

Kingfish 
Ling 
Dolphin
Wahoo
Blackfin Tuna
Barracuda
Bonita
Jack Crevelle
Snapper (other than red snapper)

Only 1 fish per species can we weighed.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Jeromey Turner Family= $500 sponsor*

Thank you Jeromey Turner Family for the sponsorship of $500 for the BIG 5. You and your family have been great supporters of the BIG 5 since day one .

$500 added prize money to a selected side pot......

Need shirts, caps, koozies? Go to www.texasbluewatermafia.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Calcutta Fishing*

Calcutta has been a sponsor for the past 3 years and are joining our team of sponsors again for the BIG 5 Offshore Tournament. For your tackle needs, go to www.calcuttaoutdoors.com

Thanks again Calcutta


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

We are keeping an eye on the weekend forecast. Having the tournament on Sunday is an option we are looking at if the seas do not improve on Saturday.

We will keep everyone posted


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Still watching the forecast for his weekend. We will make the call to fish or re-schedule on Wednesday morning. If we re-schedule, the new date will be August 19-20.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Re-Schedule*

The Matagorda BIG 5 Offshore Tournament has been re-scheduled for August 19-20 due to forecasted rough seas. Hope to see everyone then....


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Good choice, Mark. Legends did the same. No one wants to fish in that slop. Pain to move, but worth it!!!


----------



## williamcr (Aug 8, 2006)

Sounds good Mark 
See you next weekend then


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Grand Slam added , extra $500 added also*

Mike Rizzuto called and is sponsoring a grand slam side pot. He has added $500 to it also. Thanks Mike!

First place only, 100% payback


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Coastal Power and Equipment is in for $500*

Brian Medearis and Coastal Power and Equipment sent me a message and said they are in for $500 also, to be added to a selected category. Thanks very much Brian for your continued support of out offshore tournaments.

www.coastalpowerandequipment.com


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Josh Divin/Team Cash Call is in for $500*

Josh Divin with team Cash Call have been paid lots of money throughout the years of fishing tournaments. Josh wants to give back and be a $500 sponsor for the BIG 5 Offshore Tournament. Thank you Josh

$500 added to a selected category.........


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*Wet Sounds Marine Audio*

Wet Sounds have been one of our best sponsors for the past 5 years. Wet Sounds are a local company and design and manufacture the absolute best marine grade audio equipment for marine and off-road use .

Thanks Brett and crew for the support

www.wetsounds.com


----------



## texasredzz (Jun 9, 2016)

Looking forward to meeting some new friends and tear up that 25' and under division! We are starting to see a lot of fishing tournaments with mosquito fleet divisions get traction down here in Corpus and Port Aransas which is awesome. Even playing field, I like it.


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

$250 is what I'll pay for a mosquito boat?


----------



## Fin Reaper (May 31, 2012)

-Jake- said:


> $250 is what I'll pay for a mosquito boat?


$500


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

texasredzz said:


> Looking forward to meeting some new friends and tear up that 25' and under division! We are starting to see a lot of fishing tournaments with mosquito fleet divisions get traction down here in Corpus and Port Aransas which is awesome. Even playing field, I like it.


That's the reason why we created the 25 and under class. Look forward to seeing y'all.....


----------



## 161hx (Feb 2, 2015)

Looking like it's going to be a little snotty this weekend! 
I really want to go but can't talk anyone into it, maybe they are smarter than I. Hahaha


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

161hx said:


> Looking like it's going to be a little snotty this weekend!
> I really want to go but can't talk anyone into it, maybe they are smarter than I. Hahaha


Tell them don't be scared! Haha. Really dang near every fish in the big 5 can be easily caught within 20-30 miles offshore. Forcast is better close in....


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

*25ft and under teams*

For the teams who are thinking of fishing the tournament, like I said above, BIG 5 category fish can be caught within 20-30 miles offshore. The 25 and under class is in their own category so you won't have to compete against the open class boats.


----------



## Ozzy one (Jan 7, 2016)

*What are the dates?*

The thread still says the 19th and 20th?? Sunday looks like a better day.

What day is the tournament??


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Ozzy one said:


> The thread still says the 19th and 20th?? Sunday looks like a better day.
> 
> What day is the tournament??


Friday the 19th- Registration/Captains meeting/Calcutta

Saturday the 20th- Tournament Day


----------



## BluewaterAg26 (Jan 12, 2009)

This weekend will be bumpy with some nice thunderstorms. I'm out, good luck to those that fish and be safe!


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

Anyone fishing? Looks sporty, but would like to see weigh in


----------



## Treybig23 (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes. They out there. Not sure of how many teams yet. I have a baby girl on the way (within the week or two) or I'd be out there too.


----------



## whos your daddy (Jun 2, 2004)

Team Russelure just weighed in a solid 5 fish for the big 5. Including a nice 26 lb mahi mahi


----------



## -Jake- (Aug 5, 2016)

Took my 19' sea hunt out today. Glad I didn't enter the tournament it was too rough to have a good time on my boat. Going out the jetty at Matagorda was interesting :bounce:


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

9743 views and no results 
Help me and spill the beans
Hope the Mahi wasn't in the Star tournament


----------

